# Updated "Japanese" style groom



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I colored Louis's legs red. They look red orange in the pics cause I didn't leave the color on too long. Shaved hair down to the elbows (what is typically done with this style) and took more hair down the hips. I didn't take a pic of this - but I also trimmed his butt so he doesn't have a curtain of hair back there, also trimmed about an inch of the base of his tail (did away with all the scraggily hairs). I gave him "schnauzer-like" eyebrows (yes, shaved the top of his head!) and also trimmed his ears. 

I say "schnauzer-like" because this isn't how I do my schnauzer eyebrows. I like to do them longer and more crisp. For Louis to balance out his shortened muzzle and short ears, I cut the eyebrows shorter than usual and rounded them out more.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I love his face, he looks like a teddy bear! and I can tell he's such a good sport! and again, very talented. It looks really neat and well done!

PS: If we evern meet, You are not allowed near my dogs...ound:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> I love his face, he looks like a teddy bear! and I can tell he's such a good sport! and again, very talented. It looks really neat and well done!
> 
> PS: If we evern meet, You are not allowed near my dogs...ound:


Thank you! He IS a good sport! I can also do normal haircuts too! lol I have a hard time finding clients to let me do very stylized grooms. So I got my own dogs to practice on


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I love his face! He looks so sweet


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! You go girl!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to say, you are very very creative!! And does your poodle have a mohawk in his picture, lol???


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Toki - you surely are both creative and extremely skilled! I LOVE how you trimmed the ears at the bottom. Of course, my groomer trims Camellia in similar manner, so I have a prejudiced eye!

What do you use for the color? With my very old training in paint chemistry, I worry about possible toxins in the colors - blue: cobalt; green: chrome, I think; red: cadmium.

My previous two dogs each died of cancer, and on the diabetic-dog forums I frequent, quite a number of dogs are fighting with cancer. It's not diabetes that takes them, but cancer.

Don't want to throw a wet blanket over your grooming, which is obviously superb! - but felt a great need to mention this!

Thu, 5 Apr 2012 20:57:01 (PDT)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh and look at the nails, I hadn't realized they were pink/red now!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all!

Yes, my poodle has a mohawk in my sig pic. He's had his fair share of different haircuts and coloring. He's had a purple mohawk before.

CarolWCamelo - I use Manic Panic hair dye. It is a semi-permament dye made for people. I've used it on my poodle lots of times, and when I colored Louis (turquoise the first time, red the second), I didn't even use gloves! It does not irritate my hands or anything. If there were any outright bad side effects, I would not use it. I'd say the Manic Panic dye is safer to use than what most people do - smoking, getting nails done (lots of toxic fumes in a nail parlor), getting highlights, eating junk food. We need to make good judgments on all these things, but thank you for bringing up the safety aspect of coloring!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Think I may have said something similar in your other thread...but, here goes again. While this look certainly is not for most owners of Havs (I don't think), I *really* have to admire your skill. You appear to be extremely capable with the grooming tools. You are lucky that Louis tolerates it so well, but I am thinking a lot of that may be due to the fact that, on the forum at least, you project such confidence.  Louis has a most wonderful face. I have enjoyed looking at the photos of your work!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Toki, I love it. I would let you trim Rosie if we were closer. BUT get the poor guy some boy clothes. They make them I know, little football clips would be good for his ears and maybe a jersey. No more pink. LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm loving the transitions! It would be so fun to have more dogs and have a photo shoot would make great cards or something. I found these old paintings of Havanese the paws were a style back then!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Toki,

I wish you lived in San Francisco!!!! I have two standard poodles that you could practice your creativity on.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Louis is such a good sport! OK! What is next? Any more outfits to match the pink? I love the cut on the head, so pretty!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

If I brought the dog home looking like that, I would be in so much trouble. What are you going to do when that look grows out?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

The next haircut for him will be to shave more of his "pants" off his legs to leave pom-poms. Trim the muzzle shorter, get rid of the eyebrows, and tip his ears. Yorkies get their ears tipped, where the tip of the ear is shaved. Normally this looks good on the pointy ears. I've never done it on floppy ears cause people think it looks weird. But how do I know it looks weird if I've never done it? SO, I want to try this on a floppy ear just to see what it looks like. I'm planning on shaving him down completely anyway, but doing it in steps to get some different haircuts out of it.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Pants on a boy, I can handle. Little dresses, bows, and nail polish? Not so much. At least, not for my little fella. lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, this may be a stupid question - just curious. Does Louis spend much time outside? By shaving him down 'completely', are you talking about to the skin? If he gets shaved totally down, do you put sunscreen on him? Won't he burn?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Not shaving down to the skin! Just shaving his hair short one length all over. His body was done with a 7 blade, which is the shortest blade most groomers will go if you want it really short. A 10 blade (used to shave stomach) is typically only used on the body if the dog is severely matted. I did try a 10 on his body and the white parts on him had the pink of his skin showing through. I didn't like that cause he does go outside, so I went with a 7 (the higher the blade #, the shorter length of hair it leaves). 

I will try to put some boy clothes on him the next round... but can't promise I won't try on a few dresses. I am building up my portfolio after all! Gotta make him look cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Got it!  When you said 'shaving him down completely', I had a picture of his body being shaved like his feet! :biggrin1: And then I remembered you talking about your hairless cats, and I began to wonder if those cats were born hairless?! Or whether they had a little 'help'!  At least, doing it in stages shouldn't be the shock to him as cutting him down all at once might be. Yes, I would love to see boy clothes as well.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well if they are portfolio shots for Pete's sake don't show the side shot when he has on a dress, or put pantaloons on him. Laughing here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Well if they are portfolio shots for Pete's sake don't show the side shot when he has on a dress, or put pantaloons on him. Laughing here.


 You are too funny! Girls are a lot more fun to dress.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You are correct girls are more fun to dress, but have you ever seen a boy walking around with his private part hanging out from a dress?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> You are correct girls are more fun to dress, but have you ever seen a boy walking around with his private part hanging out from a dress?


Good point, Lucile!ound:


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

HAHAHAHA, that was my thought! "Hey, that girl's got dingles!"


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

His face is so darn cute! You really do wonderful work!

I am getting close to bringing out the clippers on Cass because the hair on her back thighs has mostly broken off like her front legs did. She looks so uneven. Her outer coat is almost translucent.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I admire your courage to try new things, you do an amazing grooming job! After all hair grows. Have you tried a Lion Cut or do you have a picture of one?


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I admire your courage to try new things, you do an amazing grooming job!


She definitely DOES do a great job, but let's be real -- Louis is the one with the courage here. HAHAHAHA!! :hug:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

lol Louis IS brave. He's so good, doesn't even care how he looks! I've only done lion cuts on pomeranians. But here's a pic of a Havanese groomed like a Lowchen. This pic was from a grooming competition. There was another Hav that was groomed like a terrier, the face looked like a Wheaten Terrier.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't like that look at all. Sorry.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like the lion cut on the Hav either! I did like the terrier face on the other Havanese though (didn't get a pic of it, darn!).

The Hav was groomed like that cause that particular competing group requires you groom a dog OTHER THAN its AKC breed standard. So you cannot groom a poodle to look like a poodle, you have to groom the dog to another breed's style, for example, a poodle groomed to look like a Bedlington Terrier. Hence, the Lowchen lion cut on the Havanese dog.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

UGH! That poor Havanese! What would be the purpose of requiring a certain cut on a different breed of dog than on the breed standard it is usually done? Every time I see a photo of the lion cut, I feel repulsed. Makes me want to require the human responsible to have to go out and about with no pants on, or at least only in their underwear!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> What would be the purpose of requiring a certain cut on a different breed of dog than on the breed standard it is usually done?


They have groups that require you to do the AKC/approved breed trims on the dogs (I say AKC or "approved" trims because the AKC poodle breed trim is the continental - people do other poodle trims besides this and it is accepted - as long as the trim is a poodle trim.) This particular group is kind of like the "Mixed class" - you can do any trim (as long as it isn't the breed trim) on any dog! The dog does not have to be a purebreed as in the other groups. You can use mixes and many use their own dogs or rescued dogs. So I could enter Louis and do the "Japanese" style grooms I've been doing on him. You could do a schnauzer trim on a goldendoodle. It's a more creative group and very fun! It lets you try your hand at other breed trims even if you don't have that particular breed.

There is another competition where groomers strictly groom rescue dogs from a rescue org. The dogs are in really bad shape, but the "after" is amazing! Many dogs get adopted out that way.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> I colored Louis's legs red. They look red orange in the pics cause I didn't leave the color on too long. Shaved hair down to the elbows (what is typically done with this style) and took more hair down the hips. I didn't take a pic of this - but I also trimmed his butt so he doesn't have a curtain of hair back there, also trimmed about an inch of the base of his tail (did away with all the scraggily hairs). I gave him "schnauzer-like" eyebrows (yes, shaved the top of his head!) and also trimmed his ears.
> 
> I say "schnauzer-like" because this isn't how I do my schnauzer eyebrows. I like to do them longer and more crisp. For Louis to balance out his shortened muzzle and short ears, I cut the eyebrows shorter than usual and rounded them out more.


I love it! It looks like a comfy and fun cut too.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

poor louis, he's going to get a complex, or gender identity disorder or something. Louis, tell you mom to get you some pants.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

While many of your cuts are not what I'd want on my Hav, I will say that your creativity & skill is amazing! You give us that glimpse of the "wild side".


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Amazing! You are truly gifted!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love your creativity and would probably want either or both of my furkids to get cut like that! Although I'm not sure about putting a dress on my Ume. He might get offended. :wink:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Seeing Louis's old pics makes me want to trim his hair! But I already promised myself to grow him out another year. I am wondering how he'll do in the summer!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Our groomer said she would like to try a Cairn terrier cut on Bama. I'm not yet that brave.  I'm sure it will be adorable, but I want to wait another six months or so before getting too creative...since she's a havanese/pom mix we aren't sure exactly how she will turn out. 

I am a fan of Manic Panic...their wigs are great and they have a store out here in LA

Is there anything that washes out after one or two shampoos? Maybe something fruity/veggie based?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> Our groomer said she would like to try a Cairn terrier cut on Bama. I'm not yet that brave.  I'm sure it will be adorable, but I want to wait another six months or so before getting too creative...since she's a havanese/pom mix we aren't sure exactly how she will turn out.
> 
> I am a fan of Manic Panic...their wigs are great and they have a store out here in LA
> 
> Is there anything that washes out after one or two shampoos? Maybe something fruity/veggie based?


You can try chalk. Like the chalk found in the craft area, or you can get hair chalk from a beauty supply store.

You can also dye hair with Kool Aid or food coloring.


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

This is grotesque.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not the way I'd choose to groom my dog, but calling it grotesque is, I think, a little harsh. Louis is a beautiful dog, and Tokipoke is a valued member of our community. She loves her dogs and cares for them as carefully as any other member here. She ALSO happens to be a groomer, who enjoys participating in grooming competitions, and uses her dogs to do it.

Louis couldn't care less that he's been dyed, and lots of people choose to put clothes on toy dogs. It's not my thing, but as far as I'm concerned, as long as the person loves and cares for his or her dog appropriately, that's all that REALLY matters. I chose not to cut my long haired dog down into a puppy cut either, but would never say anything negative about someone who chooses that course.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> It's not the way I'd choose to groom my dog, but calling it grotesque is, I think, a little harsh. Louis is a beautiful dog, and Tokipoke is a valued member of our community. She loves her dogs and cares for them as carefully as any other member here. She ALSO happens to be a groomer, who enjoys participating in grooming competitions, and uses her dogs to do it.
> 
> Louis couldn't care less that he's been dyed, and lots of people choose to put clothes on toy dogs. It's not my thing, but as far as I'm concerned, as long as the person loves and cares for his or her dog appropriately, that's all that REALLY matters. I chose not to cut my long haired dog down into a puppy cut either, but would never say anything negative about someone who chooses that course.


:thumb:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> It's not the way I'd choose to groom my dog, but calling it grotesque is, I think, a little harsh. Louis is a beautiful dog, and Tokipoke is a valued member of our community. She loves her dogs and cares for them as carefully as any other member here. She ALSO happens to be a groomer, who enjoys participating in grooming competitions, and uses her dogs to do it.
> 
> Louis couldn't care less that he's been dyed, and lots of people choose to put clothes on toy dogs. It's not my thing, but as far as I'm concerned, as long as the person loves and cares for his or her dog appropriately, that's all that REALLY matters. I chose not to cut my long haired dog down into a puppy cut either, but would never say anything negative about someone who chooses that course.


WELL said!!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you Karen. Nina is so fine haired that even a puppy cut and daily combing does not prevent matting. I like some aspects of how Louis is groomed and think he looks adorable. I even showed my DH as an option for Nina.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am agreeing with Karen . Tokipoke is a very talented groomer, who spent an entire year posting pictures from a shaved groom so all of us would understand how long hair takes to grow. Louis is a gorgeous Hav, he looks happy and well cared for and that is all that matters. And, I for one love to see what she has done on a groom. Tokipoke has talent!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

"grotesque" is a dirty dog that is covered in mats. Though not the way I'd choose to have my dog clipped, the dog is clean, healthy and happy.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I would just like to find a groomer in northern NJ who can make Lily look like a Havanese in a puppy cut. Our groomer in Florida does a great job but we are only there half the year. I wish I could do it myself but I can't even cut my own bangs :-(


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Tuss said:


> "grotesque" is a dirty dog that is covered in mats. Though not the way I'd choose to have my dog clipped, the dog is clean, healthy and happy.


Absolutely! He seems to be a very happy dog... and probably one many dogs would like to trade places with 

The cuts are amazing- you are one talented groomer:bounce:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments 

I understand everyone has different tastes and that the funky trim is not everyone's cup of tea.

But... I didn't think he looked that bad?? I looked up the definition of "grotesque" and it means: Comically or repulsively ugly or distorted.

Well, I can see him looking comical, but repulsive?

I experimented with these haircuts because I was going to shave him down anyways. He currently looks "normal" in a long trim. I do not have clients that want to try fun things (fun to ME anyway). I groom client's dogs to their preference. I will do any style as long as it doesn't hurt the dog. One client wanted shaved feet like a poodle on their schnauzer but the legs left natural so the legs looked bushy with naked feet. I personally would not go for that look, but that is what she wanted! She was very happy with it. So I understand not liking a certain style.

I feel that there should be some tact when stating a personal opinion. I am sure the internet does not make it easy conveying tone and emotion. But it is hurtful when people accuse me of abusing my dog (someone said this when they saw my dyed poodle), or that I am cruel to my dogs, or that they are ugly. As a groomer, I see so many things that IS abuse on a daily basis. I get very upset when I get a dog with nails growing into their pads, or a dog that hasn't been groomed in over 7 months and I remove a literal carpet from the body. Or the dog that has tapeworms coming out of their anus. Or a dog that is so emaciated I can wrap one hand around their waist and when the water hits their body during the bath, the water turns red from flea infestation. Or the dog with his eyes matted shut and tail matted to his leg. Or the dog with impacted hair and feces around the anus that when I shave it, I see the fresh feces underneath the mats and hard dried old poop that I nearly throw up.

Rude comments used to get to me but nowadays I just tell myself that people have not seen what I have seen, and if the image of my dog is what is cruel or grotesque, then you are living the good life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We love you, Tokipoke! (and Louis, of course!!!)


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it's cute! Probably wouldn't let Hobbes get it as a haircut, but I actually smiled when I saw it. Louis couldn't care less and most people that would take the time for such an elaborate groom are probably doing an awesome job taking care of the dog's other needs too!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I was just looking at the pics again, and I can't help thinking that the dog looks ready to run off and join the circus (in a good way, of course :laugh Almost like a little puppy clown (in which case people with puppy clown phobias would not be fans). 

Looks to me like this pup is just begging for a modeling contract.


----------

